# Umum > Peraturan & Pengumuman >  Forum upgrade

## beryl

Hallo all,

Malam ini, Senin, 21 July 2008 jam 00:00, forum berhasil saya upgrade ke versi terbaru.
Upgrade ini bertujuan agar forum bisa lebih secure dan tentunya lebih canggih dari versi sebelumnya..   ::  

Upgrade ini juga sebagai starting project dari KOI's Online project selanjutnya, antara lain :
KOI's Website[/*:m:u6xj15i2]Registrasi online[/*:m:u6xj15i2]Koi event kalender nasional[/*:m:u6xj15i2]dll[/*:m:u6xj15i2]

Karena ada beberapa feature yang baru, mohon jika ada kesulitan untuk diinformasikan di forum Komentar dan Saran.

Terima kasih.

----------


## koi54n

mantapppp!!! makin maju forum KOI S

----------


## PutNus

Bravo Kois.......Bravo Persahabatan
Setapak demi setapak forum tercinta ini semakin berkibar, anggotanya bertambah dengan pesat, pasti karena forum ini memberi manfaat bagi para penghobi koi baik pemula maupun para pakar perkoian.
Sudah saatnya kita berfikir partisipasi apa yang bisa kita berikan untuk forum ini, agar keberadaannya semakin berguna bagi kita semua.

----------


## karom

*wes pokoke jan mantep tenan wong semarang iki ... he he ..

two thumbs up ... om Beryl*

nb: cuma kok jadi bahasa inggris ya .. kalo bisa dikit demi dikit diubah ke bahasa indonesia lagi kaya dulu ya om .. maklum katrok nih .. he he

----------


## doddy

> *wes pokoke jan mantep tenan wong semarang iki ... he he ..
> 
> two thumbs up ... om Beryl*
> 
> nb: cuma kok jadi bahasa inggris ya .. kalo bisa dikit demi dikit diubah ke bahasa indonesia lagi kaya dulu ya om .. maklum katrok nih .. he he


Setuju Om Karom, saya jadi kikuk juga nich he..he..he..
Om Beryl gak bilang2 jadi kaget waktu buka

----------


## GenKoi

Gooood Job

----------


## h_andria

pagi2 log in..
wow mantap abis...
thanks ya...

----------


## menkar

Gileeee om beryll cool nice portall dasboard concept.....

----------


## William Pantoni

Forum KOI's tambah canggih nih....
Thx to Om Berryl.

----------


## ronyandry

Tq buat om Berry atas kerja kerasnya buat kemajuan KOI's 
Salam

----------


## SUNU

KEREEEN  ABIIIIIIZZZZZZZZZZ................!

(Enakan pake bahasa Indonesia....... )

----------


## beryl

Walah.. Ngga nyangka sepagi ini udah banyak yg buka forum, terima kasih banyak atas sambutannya..  ::  
Iya, karena engine nya masih baru, belum ada Language Packs Indonesia nya..
Jadi saya mesti menterjemahkan manual, sabar ya.. maklum.. orang kathrok juga..   ::  

Salam,

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Beryl....kan udah tau...forum ini bisa buat org ketagihan....dan ga ada obat nya tuh. Pokoknya bgtu bangun...langsung ke forum.....apalg dgn format baru nya.

----------


## KARHOMA

TE O PE BE GE TE ....

Maju terus forum Kois !!!

----------


## TSA

Luaaarrrrrrrr Biasa ......
saya pikir salah masuk kamar ...............

TOP TOP TOP


TSA

----------


## Robby Iwan

Mas Beryl,

THANK YOU,THANKYOU,THANK YOU,THANKYOU,THANK YOU,THANKYOU,THANK YOU,THANKYOU,THANK YOU,THANKYOU,THANK YOU,THANKYOU,THANK YOU,THANKYOU,THANK YOU,THANKYOU,THANK YOU,THANKYOU,THANK YOU,THANKYOU,THANK YOU,THANKYOU,THANK YOU,THANKYOU,THANK YOU,THANKYOU,THANK YOU,THANKYOU,THANK YOU,THANKYOU,THANK YOU,THANKYOU, thank youuuuu...Banget

.

----------


## Anggit

Om Beryl emang TOP BGT dehhhh !!!!!

salam,

----------


## wawan

Wah kaget juga, karena baru pagi ini buka forum dan langsung surprise....
Selamat Bro... sukses selalu.... bravo...

----------


## arungtasik

Mas Beryl, selamat dan makasih banget udah berpeluh-peluh bikin web buat koi-s yang apik ini.

----------


## steamkoi

Top Om Beryl :) Simple But Sharp colour dan design  :) nice love it :)

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Plok...Plok....Plok..... Surprise Om ..... Keren Abis....
Setelah itu bingung adaptasinya.... emotion mana nih...(kebingungan...)
Dasar Katro Gaptek (sambil senyum - senyum malu...)

----------


## SUNU

Om Beryl, kalo ikon Topik terus ada bulatan kecilnya itu artinya apa ya?

he he h eh ehe.... Sekarang yang lagi ulang tahun bisa ketauan loooo..........

----------


## Penta

Salut & appreciate Om Beryl & Om Karom .
Maju terus KOI's Forum . Jangan sampai " spammers " masuk lagi.

Regards
Penta

----------


## 80en

Sip, Bagus dan lebih lengkap info info statistiknya. Cuman kurang imagenya (gambar gambar baik logo dan ikan koi), juga sponsor belum ikut meramaikan main page.
Secara keseluruhan bagus kok, terima kasih Om Beryl, membuat tambah betah aja liat forum ini...

----------


## irwhadi

Apresiasi setinggi-tingginya atas upgrade forum kita tercinta ini kepada Om Beryl. Emang masih kagok cuman jauh lebih fresh rasanya. Mudah2an dapat meningkatkan semangat bertukar informasi dan berkomunikasi. Once again, thank you..

----------


## Lie70

Om, forum jadi makin top banget tapi koq setelah upgrade tambah bagus saya coba reply PP nyangkut terus di outbox. Memang aturannya seperti itu ?

Tks:)

----------


## tenonx

maaf pak, yang nyangkut di outbox adalah pesan yang belum terbaca oleh orang yg bapak kirimi pesan,
sesudah pesan terbaca maka akan pindah ke sentbox secara otomatis. ini sudah ada sejak forum yg kemaren =)
jadi kita bisa mengecek apakah orang tersebut sudah membaca pesan kita atau belum dari hal tersebut. makasih =)

----------


## karom

> maaf pak, yang nyangkut di outbox adalah pesan yang belum terbaca oleh orang yg bapak kirimi pesan,
> sesudah pesan terbaca maka akan pindah ke sentbox secara otomatis. ini sudah ada sejak forum yg kemaren =)
> jadi kita bisa mengecek apakah orang tersebut sudah membaca pesan kita atau belum dari hal tersebut. makasih =)


plok .. plok .. 100 buat om Tenonx ....

----------


## tenonx

wah... jadi malu ... disambut langsung ama ketua dari kemaren hik hik hik hik

----------


## SUNU

Maap, agak katro....

Jadi, kalo ada pesan di Outbox (2) artinya apa Om?
Berarti pesan saya ke Pak Karom dari kemaren malem gak nyampe atau belum dibaca atau gagal kirim?
Bingun....

----------


## tenonx

klo di outbox masih ada (2) ya brati blon dibaca pak. mungkin yang dikirimi blon sempat buka bagian pesan pribadinya =)

----------


## SUNU

O gitu ya. Thanks Om Tenonx. Kalo tandanya pesan kita tidak terkirim/ tidak sampai di INBOX tujuan, apa Om?

----------


## tenonx

klo itu kurang tau pak, setau saya belon ada settingan batas waktu pengiriman seperti sms yang ada delivery failed.
untuk PP mungkin selama orang tersebut tidak membuka pesan ya selamanya jg di outbox =)

kok jadi menuh2in forum upgrade ya... atut ditegor ketua neh... oot =D

----------


## SUNU

Gak OOT dong..! Kan ada hubungannya sama Forum Baru. Masa kita harus bikin TOPIK baru ngebahas PP? He he he he he..... Thanks Om, mengerti sekarang.

----------


## tenonx

hehehe terus terang saya agak2 parno klo melenceng dr judul sih ;)
takut dikira menyesatkan lagi =D

----------


## agung

om beryl emang HuuEbat.kois web semakin keren.makasih'''''''''''''''TERIMAKASIH

salam

agung

----------


## seizetheday2610

wuihhh sempet kaget juga buka forum hari ini, kirain ada masalah dengan browser saya.
ternyata...keren euy!
TOP Om Beryl.

btw si smiley pada ngumpet dimana ya?
gaptek nih.

----------


## tenonx

kayaknya untuk beberapa sub forum smiliesnya di matiin oleh om "admin" beryl .... hehehe terpaksa deh ketik sendiri :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## karom

> wuihhh sempet kaget juga buka forum hari ini, kirain ada masalah dengan browser saya.
> ternyata...keren euy!
> TOP Om Beryl.
> 
> btw si smiley pada ngumpet dimana ya?
> gaptek nih.


coba dicek om ... mungkin disable smilies nya dicontreng kaleee ...   ::

----------


## hankoi

Wagh nu_ setting bikin binun_ hehehehehhe . . ;)

----------


## seizetheday2610

Om Karom, gak ada yg di disable kok smiliesnya.

tapi gak papa lah, di sini yg penting khan ikan koinya bukan smileynya.

cheers

----------


## hery

Wah bravo deh moderator,cuman saya agak bingung karena tampilannya baru tapi secara keseluruhan sangat bagus sekali.

----------


## Coolwater

bagus upgradenya nih.

----------


## Coolwater

Seharian saya kirain forumnya down. Saya biasanya masuk forum lewat favorites, dan favorites yg dulu ga bisa access ke forum lagi. Untung saya coba koi-s.org aja, eh ternyata masuk ke forum baru. Dan skrg save lagi favorites baru utk forum ini.

----------


## Coolwater

kok di bagian forum ini signature KOI's ID ga muncul ya?

----------


## SUNU

> Seharian saya kirain forumnya down. Saya biasanya masuk forum lewat favorites, dan favorites yg dulu ga bisa access ke forum lagi. Untung saya coba koi-s.org aja, eh ternyata masuk ke forum baru. Dan skrg save lagi favorites baru utk forum ini.



Sammma. Om Cool cuma seharian kan? Saya semaleman, sampe besok paginya..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (gini ya Om Tenonx? :lol: :lol:)

----------


## E. Nitto

Wooww.. Keren om keren...
Walaupun awalnya kaget kok sudah jadi cantik website-nya...he3x...

Ok.. Barvo buat semua pengurus..!!! Salam Koi's...

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Beryl / Om Karom.....mau tanya nih...
Memangnya ada beberapa thread tertentu yg emoticon nya sengaja tdk ditampilkan yah....
Krn ada beberapa thread yg bisa / ada dan ada thread yg ga ada.
Thx

----------


## beryl

Om Wil,
Bisa lebih spesifik lagi di forum atau thread mana yang ngga bisa?

Salam,

----------


## tenonx

Umum >> Pengumuman

Berita organisasi >> Pengumuman
Berita Organisasi >> Regional

thanks :lol:

----------


## beryl

Oke, sudah di setting.. sekarang emoticons mestinya udah bisa semua..
Mohon maklum..  ::  

Salam,

----------


## William Pantoni

Thx Om Beryl.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

Btw Om Beryl untuk Legend Global moderator ..masih belum berfungsi yah? warnnya masih sama seperti pengujung forum biru  ::  thank you... does it supposed to be in green color ?  ::

----------


## beryl

Betul om Irvan..
Green color memang untuk Global Moderator..
Klo Forum moderator warnanya beda lagi, belum kelar smua om.. hehe..
Skali lagi mohon maklum ya om..  ::  

Salam,

----------


## beryl

> Btw Om Beryl untuk Legend Global moderator ..masih belum berfungsi yah? warnnya masih sama seperti pengujung forum biru  thank you... does it supposed to be in green color ?


Sudah om..   ::  

Salam,

----------


## potenza

sip..buka forum nga ngadat2 lg

----------


## adrie

kaget...

hbs lbh dr 2mgg ga smpt buka blas.....lgsg ad kejutan
bgs formatnya, btw perlu biasain fitur br nihh..
congrat

----------


## joko

TOPBGTSKL bener aasikk boleh nyontek gak

----------


## rvidella

FORUM terhebat .... ada view ur post ... manstap
dari semua forum yang aku ikutin ... FORUM TERHEBAT adalah KOI's FORUM

Om Beryl, u r da mannnnnnnnnnnnn

Dodo

----------


## tjahjana

up grade forum ini jd lebih nyaman & TERTIB... 
BRAVO pengurus KOIs & Om Beryl..  ::   :: 


____________________________
       salam koi..


  tjuntjuntjahjana
 KOIs ID.190506138
([email protected])

----------


## kodok.ngorek

andaikan kubisa memborong cendol di forum ini...
kan kujadikan hantaran spesial buat om beryl yang spesial...

----------


## hankoi

Mas Beryl jadi jualan cendol dunks,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Mas Beryl jadi jualan cendol dunks,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Hahahahaha......  ::   ::   ::  

Jam server Koi-s bisa tidak di tambah +7 GMT dibelakang jam? Hanya saran saja.....   ::

----------

